# i'm about to give up



## zombine210

well, i've been at it all day, and i can't get my server to work.
it's a simple ubuntu samba share, and i think i followed the instructions correctly.

i can see the server in my windows machines, but i can't see or access the share.

i think the main problem is all the guides out there do it differently. so *that's* why i like windows....


----------



## deanj20

<--- can see his Samba shares just fine. 

So what's the problem? Is Samba even running? 

(ps ax | grep smbd)

It's pretty simple to get it up and going - but I know how frustrating linux can be, especially if you don't use it every day... if you want to upload your smb.conf, I'd be happy to have a look...


----------



## zombine210

<---- is a linux n00b

hey, thanks for replying! 

i don't know what this means, is it running?


> root@blackmesa:~# ps ax | grep smbd
> 1083 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D
> 1084 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D
> 1086 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D
> 1087 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D
> 1582 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep smbd
> root@blackmesa:~#


the guide i originally followed:
http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-home-fileserver

i'm using ubuntu server 9.10
i've seen some guides online on doing this with a gui, but i'm running headless. access to command line only through putty.

i would appreciate you looking over my .conf file. i copied the colored parts only, everything else was a comment.



> #======================= Global Settings =======================
> 
> [global]
> 
> #windows machines are all in WORKGROUP, else defaults
> 
> workgroup = WORKGROUP
> server string = %h server (Samba, Ubuntu)
> dns proxy = no
> 
> #### Networking ####
> 
> #bind samba to eth0, eth1 disconnected, hosts lists my windows boxes, deny everybody else. do i need commas?
> 
> interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0
> bind interfaces only = yes
> host allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.1.101 192.169.1.103 192.169.1.104
> host deny = 0.0.0.0/0
> 
> #### Debugging/Accounting ####
> 
> #took defaults
> 
> log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
> max log size = 1000
> syslog = 0
> panic action = /usr/share/samba/panic-action %d
> 
> ####### Authentication #######
> 
> #basically need anybody and everybody that has access to my windows boxes, to access the share.
> 
> security = share
> encrypt passwords = true
> passdb backend = tdbsam
> obey pam restrictions = yes
> unix password sync = yes
> map to guest = bad user
> 
> #guide said to add this
> guest account = nobody
> 
> ############ Misc ############
> 
> #default
> 
> usershare allow guests = yes
> 
> #======================= Share Definitions =======================
> 
> #default printer setups, not interested for now.
> 
> [printers]
> comment = All Printers
> browseable = no
> path = /var/spool/samba
> printable = yes
> guest ok = no
> read only = yes
> create mask = 0700
> 
> # Windows clients look for this share name as a source of downloadable
> # printer drivers
> [print$]
> comment = Printer Drivers
> path = /var/lib/samba/printers
> browseable = yes
> read only = yes
> guest ok = no
> 
> #my custom share is this. i want everybody on my network to access this share. all my windows users have passwords. so i don't want to authenticate again.
> 
> [Tera1]
> comment = Ubuntu Server Share
> path = /media/tera1
> browseable = yes
> writable = yes
> guest ok = yes
> guest account = nobody
> read only = no
> 
> #======================= End File =======================


----------



## deanj20

> workgroup = WORKGROUP



Well, first off, is your Windows workgroup called "WORKGROUP"? If not, you need to change that. Mine is called "Homenet" and I think by default it's "MSHOME" - so you might look into that... might be your whole problem..?



> #guide said to add this
> guest account = nobody



I don't think this is necessary, as it's "nobody" by default. I'd delete these two lines...

Your file share part looks ok - I would shorten it to look like this:



> [Tera1]
> comment = Ubuntu Server Share
> path = /media/tera1
> writable = yes
> guest ok = yes
> guest account = nobody



Save your smb.conf, then in your shell type '/ect/init.d/samba restart'

Then go check Network Neighborhood for the share on a Windows box and post back and lemme know. 

PS - I uploaded my smb.conf in case you want to have a look at mine. Be warned - it's just what came default, I just added the parts I needed.


----------



## zombine210

workgroup is correct.

removed guest account line.

condensed share.

windows 7 returns:
Windows cannot access \\Blackmesa

diagnose says The remote device or resources won't accept the connection Detected !

details say:
The device or resource (BLACKMESA) is not set up to accept connections on port "The File and printer sharing (SMB)".


----------



## deanj20

hmmm...



> windows 7 returns:
> Windows cannot access \\Blackmesa



What caused it to return that? Can you "see" Blackmesa when you browse your workgroup? 

Also - did you restart the samba daemon after you edited smb.conf? (/ect/init.d/samba restart)

You know, I've setup SAMBA many times, and never had much trouble. But then, I've never allowed a guest account - I've always specified a valid user for shares...


> valid users = usernameOnLinuxBox



But it looks to me like you had the guest stuff set up OK... I dunno - post back and I'll be researching in the meantime...


----------



## zombine210

i can see the blackmesa server on all my windows computers under network neighborhood, etc.

when i dbl click to open, it gives me that error.

at first, i was able to see the actual shared folder in windows 7 without being able to access it, now i only see the server itself.

i restart the samba daemon every time i open and close the .conf file.

yeah, i didn't want to add every user on all my windows machines to the linux server.

if i go that route, do all the passwords have to match too??

i figured, if a user has access to my windows machine, they can access the share, but so far, no cookie.

however, i'm starting to think it might be a network issue.

thanks, for your help, but i really need to go to sleep now. we can do this tomorrow


----------



## deanj20

lol... ok... 

I didn't make any network changes on my 'puters... I wonder - do you have firewalls active on your Win7 machines? It sounds to me like your SAMBA config is set up right... 

Paste this command in your shell: 





> cat /etc/services|grep -w '137\|138\|139\|445\|389\|901'


And see that each service is up...

We're definitely missing something obvious/simple, because SAMBA is really pretty simple to set up...


----------



## zombine210

success!!1   

i am able to access the share from windows XP.
it's a bit slow, i'm tranferring 1GB folder right now and it's taking 12 minutes. that's about 2MB/sec. or 40% of 24Mbps

thats over wireless, i gotta test it hardlined.

i guess windows 7 is retarded that way.


----------



## zombine210

zomg!!!

it works!!   in windows 7 too1!!!!

i don't know what i did  but it started working after i rebooted the server 

i wish i knew, but it's ok, i'm gonna test the hard line now. brb


edit - ok, i'm getting 5.3 MB/sec and the wireless went down to 1.3 MB/sec
are these good rates???

maybe if i do one at a time it will be fasters...!!


w00t w00t


----------



## deanj20

time for bed my ass. 

yeah - I wish I knew what you did too... way it goes sometimes I guess...


----------



## zombine210

dang it!!

i was testing a 1gb transfer, i was getting about 6~7 MB/sec when my machine blue screened L0L 

i think it's a bit slow, dont' you...??

edit - HOLy Cr*p! it finished the transfer during the blue screen haha L0L 
edit - no wait, they were residual files, can't delete one of them. it's stuck


----------



## deanj20

hmmm - I don't remember mine does - my samba server is on a wireless USB adapter and this XP desktop is wired to the router... I'm about to transfer just over 2GB and I'll post back w/ results...

Why'd your box blue-screen? That ain't right - you overclocking or something? Or just got some shifty equipment?


----------



## zombine210

deanj20 said:


> hmmm - I don't remember mine does - my samba server is on a wireless USB adapter and this XP desktop is wired to the router... I'm about to transfer just over 2GB and I'll post back w/ results...
> 
> Why'd your box blue-screen? That ain't right - you overclocking or something? Or just got some shifty equipment?



here a 1GB combined in three .iso files.






i removed the side fan from my gaming rig that was cooling my vdo cards. they overheat and blue screen 

i need to put it back , but it gets too much dust in there.


----------



## zombine210

ok, well it's up and running. phew! thanks for your suggestions.

tomorrow, i will hook up my external sata and usb drives to test those.
i also need to find out why my net is slow... i think i should be getting 10MB/sec wired.


----------

